# Removal of 2500 grit wet sanding scratches



## Nosbod (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi folks,

I’ve been filling and then wet sanding stone chips on the bonnet of the daily drive. I used 2500 grit paper and then followed up with Menzerna FG400 on a Lake Country ssr pink pad (rotary). I’m strugging to get rid of the deeper scratches. 

Any recommendations on a better combo? Hoping I don’t have to re-sand from 2500 to 4000!

Thanks
Chris


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

The answer may not be simple because you might have two, or more, issues that are not necessarily related or fixable by any particular combination of pad and polish.
Are these existing deep scratches or have they been introduced during wet sanding?
If the latter, it should not be happening and any scratches should not be there. You will need to make sure that you are working in a cleaner way and not introducing dirt or grit under the paper.
After flatting with 2500 you should have a surface that is dull and even with no evidence of deep scratching and a surface that can easily be polished back to a shine.
If you can see deeper scratches, before polishing, they will still be there after polishing or will generally reappear a short time after doing so.
If there are no deeper scratches before polishing but are afterwards then cleanliness may be an issue again.
Also you may just have to face that it is not possible to remove them because they are too deep for correction, given the thickness of the paint layer.


----------



## pugoman (Oct 27, 2005)

As said above, 2500 grit sanding marks should be pretty straight forward to remove. What brand of paper are you using? I’ve had what sounds like your issue when I used a cheap ‘own brand’ paper once. Never had problems with good quality paper.


----------



## Nosbod (Aug 23, 2010)

Managed to sort this guys. I stepped up the pad to a Lake Country Yellow. Coupled with the FG400 it made light work of the 2500 marks.

Chris


----------



## pawlik (May 16, 2011)

If I take sandpaper in my hands, I always finish with P3000 or even P6000 ( on solid/non metallic paint). Many heavy cut compounds enable to remove sanding marks from P1500 and above but... much easier to remove after P3000/P6000...


----------



## midas (Mar 2, 2014)

did you take any thickness readings before attacking with the sand paper?


----------



## Broguer (Mar 24, 2015)

midas said:


> did you take any thickness readings before attacking with the sand paper?


No No No


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

meguiars might be good


----------

